# Shadowcast 18 trim tabs



## Guest (Feb 22, 2020)

Always!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

There aren’t many hulls out there that won’t benefit from trim tabs. Full control of your boat.


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

I have a 16 and trim tabs are crucial.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I couldn’t imagine a reason not to have them. However they are secondary for holeshot. First is power/prop to get the boat moving. They don’t just put boat on plane because it’s time to go. Negative trim spacers and a person up front will speed up holeshot time better than tabs.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

When dealing with skiffs of this size and weight, trim tabs are vital in balancing out these skiffs and maximizing they running efficiency.


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

Anyone have thoughts on Smart tabs?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

GaG8tor said:


> Anyone have thoughts on Smart tabs?


Thought about putting them on my 1444 to help get the nose down when running solo. On a skiff that has more than a 25 HP, I feel that adjustable electric tabs are better suited for balancing out the skiff as you can start seeing speeds north of 30 MPH and running efficiency and safety is a factor.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

GaG8tor said:


> Anyone have thoughts on Smart tabs?


If I was drilling holes for tabs I would want to be able to control them on the fly. I never really understood smart tabs.


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

Thanks guys


----------



## secretsquirrelflyfishing (Nov 9, 2015)

I have had a Shadowcast 18 for the last several years without trim tabs. I have never missed them and if I need to change the boat’s attitude just step forward/backwards or to either side. Mine is a tiller so it’s easy to do and less to go wrong.


----------



## Dustin1 (Feb 11, 2007)

I ran a Shadowcast 18 for three years. Never felt the need for tabs at all. As the prior user said, you simply shift your weight one way or another. This was the first skiff I have not had tabs on.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have not run this hull but I can speak from general experience that I have run a lot of skiffs, bay boats and offshore boats up to a 36’ Contender and without tabs I feel like something is missing. You can step left or right sure, but what people forget is tabs aren’t just for making one side of the boat higher, they help maximize efficiency on plane to get maximum speed and hole shot as well. Sure you can get by without them on any hull but a set of tabs is standard equipment in my opinion.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

The Ankona and Salt Marsh line of skiffs were designed to bolt a motor on and go without bells and whistles. However, we all like bells and whistles. I've had 2 Native 17's (with 30 HP's) and a SC16 (20 HP) with no tabs and I did the whole weight shift thing. It worked. However, I had the Cayenne with tabs for 2 years and it opened my eyes. I would not want a 30 HP+ poling skiff without tabs after experiencing the Cayenne with tabs....especially with a tunnel like the SC18. With the SC18, yes, you can get by without tabs. But if you have a skiff with that much of an aggressive tunnel and no tabs, like Smackdaddy53 said, something is going to be missing. You will not be getting the full advantage of having that particular skiff, nor will you be maximizing the efficiency of the motor performance....IMHO.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2020)

Shadowcast said:


> The Ankona and Salt Marsh line of skiffs were designed to bolt a motor on and go without bells and whistles. However, we all like bells and whistles. I've had 2 Native 17's (with 30 HP's) and a SC16 (20 HP) with no tabs and I did the whole weight shift thing. It worked. However, I had the Cayenne with tabs for 2 years and it opened my eyes. I would not want a 30 HP+ poling skiff without tabs after experiencing the Cayenne with tabs....especially with a tunnel like the SC18. With the SC18, yes, you can get by without tabs. But if you have a skiff with that much of an aggressive tunnel and no tabs, like Smackdaddy53 said, something is going to be missing. You will not be getting the full advantage of having that particular skiff, nor will you be maximizing the efficiency of the motor performance....IMHO.


Like you would know?
Hey, How’s Mel been? Haven’t seen him on here in quite a while.


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

Shadowcast said:


> The Ankona and Salt Marsh line of skiffs were designed to bolt a motor on and go without bells and whistles. However, we all like bells and whistles. I've had 2 Native 17's (with 30 HP's) and a SC16 (20 HP) with no tabs and I did the whole weight shift thing. It worked. However, I had the Cayenne with tabs for 2 years and it opened my eyes. I would not want a 30 HP+ poling skiff without tabs after experiencing the Cayenne with tabs....especially with a tunnel like the SC18. With the SC18, yes, you can get by without tabs. But if you have a skiff with that much of an aggressive tunnel and no tabs, like Smackdaddy53 said, something is going to be missing. You will not be getting the full advantage of having that particular skiff, nor will you be maximizing the efficiency of the motor performance....IMHO.


Would the tabs give the rear of the skiff more lift? Asking because I have a SC18 with a 30 hp tohatsu. Just looking for the net effect I woud get with tabs. I used to have a bonefisher with tabs but didn't see them making much difference beyond balance from side to side - but of course the bonefisher was a much heavier boat/motor combo.
Thanks


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Shadowcast said:


> The Ankona and Salt Marsh line of skiffs were designed to bolt a motor on and go without bells and whistles. However, we all like bells and whistles. I've had 2 Native 17's (with 30 HP's) and a SC16 (20 HP) with no tabs and I did the whole weight shift thing. It worked. However, I had the Cayenne with tabs for 2 years and it opened my eyes. I would not want a 30 HP+ poling skiff without tabs after experiencing the Cayenne with tabs....especially with a tunnel like the SC18. With the SC18, yes, you can get by without tabs. But if you have a skiff with that much of an aggressive tunnel and no tabs, like Smackdaddy53 said, something is going to be missing. You will not be getting the full advantage of having that particular skiff, nor will you be maximizing the efficiency of the motor performance....IMHO.


It seems like tabs are a requirement on the advent.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

bermuda said:


> Would the tabs give the rear of the skiff more lift? Asking because I have a SC18 with a 30 hp tohatsu. Just looking for the net effect I woud get with tabs. I used to have a bonefisher with tabs but didn't see them making much difference beyond balance from side to side - but of course the bonefisher was a much heavier boat/motor combo.
> Thanks


I would run my Cayenne (no jack plate) with the tabs all the way down and then trim the motor up so that it ran stern up/nose down when I had to run shallow. However, the SC18 has a much more aggressive tunnel...but it is lighter so you should be able to get the rear end up.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

CPurvis said:


> It seems like tabs are a requirement on the advent.


In my opinion, all these small skiffs need tabs. The Advent stern is set up for inset trim tabs....so they are probably a pretty good idea. lol


----------

